# Best and Safest way to clean etched glass



## emzornes (Sep 23, 2017)

I just bought and etched glass seltzer bottle and the inside needs to be cleaned what is the best and safest way to clean it with out hurting the etching or the bottle. Thanks


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 24, 2017)

If it is dirt you should be able to wash it out.  If it is hazed up on the inside as these often are, an inside tumble only won't hurt the outside.  The trick is often getting the tops off.


----------



## emzornes (Nov 8, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> If it is dirt you should be able to wash it out.  If it is hazed up on the inside as these often are, an inside tumble only won't hurt the outside.  The trick is often getting the tops off.



I have noticed you are correct what would be the best way to get the top off with out destroying it.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 9, 2017)

If it is corroded together, it is tricky as that white metal practically melds together when it corrodes.  If the top is not marked (or is marked with a different company than the bottle) as is often the case, I sacrifice the tops as they are readily available.  If the top is marked with the same marking as the base and it doesn't simply unscrew, I typically just leave it as-is.  A bit of penetrating oil might help if the corrosion isn't bad, but I've had very little luck.


----------

